# Can plastisol ink fumes be bad for my health?



## spham (Aug 19, 2010)

When drying shirts there is some steam coming off the ink, during a long run it can get a little smoky/hazy. Just wondering if that can be bad for my health in any way. The dryer has a vent, just havent got around to getting setup (its going to take some work to setup). Also whats the best/ cheapest way to build a vent system working out of a garage?

Thanks


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

just about anything now days is bad for you..LOL If you are in the garage crack the doors a little that will get some fresh air flowing..


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

When i started printing discharge i bought a respirator mask. the type with the carbon filter cartridges. I wear it every time i print and you cant smell a thing through it. Plastisol fumes always gave me a bit of a headache im sure its not good for you.. just look at whats in plastisol ink.. part of that is goign into the air and into your lungs. if your dryer has an exhaust vent you could always attach some of the tuping one would normally use for a laundry clothes dryer and run it from the exhaust to outside.. maybe put a bathroom celing fan at the exit for some suction.


----------



## gotshirtz001 (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually, in most cases it is not the plastisol fumes which you smell. More often the fumes are generated from the starches and other chemicals used in the manufacturing of the shirts themselves. 

Ventilation will be the key to limiting any issues from long term exposure.


----------



## spham (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone, definitely gonna work on that vent system


----------

